# Hardwood stores in RGV?



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I live in the RGV and don't seem to find any local stores where I can get a hold of some hardwoods.

I searched the typical suspects. Lowes, HD, Hobby Lobby, South Texas Molding, etc. No success.

Does anybody know of any local places or near by that I can get a hold of some hard maple and mohogony stock?

Looking for 1/4" or 3/8" thick Hard maple and/or Mohogony Stock. I have a planer so stock does not need to be finished.

I am looking at trying my luck at wooden clock building.

Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

might call d & m builders in pt isabel....... (956) 943-1893

i believe they work with some exotic stuff


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

You might try Matt's Cash and Carry?


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

No luck. All but given up finding some 'exotic' north American hardwoods such as hard maple and walnut as some genius at a local lumber store referred to these species.

I was able to find some red oak and poplar at Lowes that I will use instead.

My question to you felors is as follows:

Will gluing the red oak on the poplar be a successful job?? I am concerned about the expansion of both woods. Will they expand at similar rates as to not compromise a glue job?? 

I am gonna make a scroll pattern from the red oak and glue it onto a solid piece of poplar. I want the different woods to have a contrast of color and grain.

Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

might try.......

*South Texas Moulding & Plywood*

*4668 Fm 802*
*Brownsville, TX 78526*
*956-831-0340 *

*
Merchant Information
*
*Free Delivery, Stairs, Plywood, Interior Doors, Door Hardware, Cabinet Hardware, Ash, Poplar, Oak, Mouldings & Hardwood Lumber, Maple, Birch, 100's of Wood Mouldings, Wood Stair Parts In Stock, Stair Estimates*


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for info Bill. 

I live 10 mins from the Donna outfit for south texas molding and all they have is moldings and plywood. 

No solid stock, or at least not the kind I asked for. Maybe these guys have additional things not available in Donna.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mail order?


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

That was my first instinct, speclke-catcher, but I resisted the idea in hopes that I find what I need locally.

Apparently, there aren't many in the RGV that like 'exotic' domestic wood species like hard maple, walnut, etc.

God forbid I get a wild hair up my arse one of these days and look for something like ebony, cocobolo, etc. I probably get reported to the authorities just for asking.

Yes, I will be mail ordering my hobby lumber from now on.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok, I got to ask where is RGV?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ok, I got to ask where is RGV?


 Rio Grand Valley


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

You can order small exotic hardwood stock from Woodcraft via the internet, but it's a bit pricey. The largest stock I've found is 3/4" X 6 X 36, so it would depend on what you are needing. Good Luck...


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*Hardwood stores*

:texasflagCheck out ebay, the seller will ship to your house. Also, lots of selection.


----------

